# Wildsau gestohlen!!!!



## wolfi (11. September 2012)

so, nun hat´s mich auch erwischt
gestohlen wurde heute tagsüber aus meinem gartenschuppen (ja, es war abgeschlossen!!) meine geliebte alutech wildsau hardride.

farbe: mattschwarz (kunststoffbeschichtet) / wippe alu raw
gabel: rock shox lyrik mit dh kit (erst 2 monate alt!!!)
dämpfer: fox vanilla coil
schaltung vo/hi: xtr
kurbel: truvativ holzfeller - 3fach
bremsen: hayes (203mm vo/hi)
vorbau: point
steuersatz: cane creek
griffe: odi - lock on
kefü: bionic
laufräder: magura gustav m naben (hügi!) und marvic 321 dh-felgen
reifen: continental kaiser
sattelstütze: ritchey 27.2mm in reduzierhülse
sattel: titech berzerker
pedale: shimano fr/dh klickies
besonderheiten:
auf dem rechten oberrohr pappt ein ausgeplotteter aufkleber: pub al oca riva del garda.
ich denke mal, dass man auch wenn er abgeknibbelt ist, noch seine umrisse auf der kunststoffbeschichtung erkennen kann. der klebt dort schon einige jahre.
das oberrohr ist übrigens das 8-fach gefaltete hardride oberrohr.
das lenkkopflarer ist 1 1/8 und steckt in alu-reduzierhülsen von 1,5 auf 1 1/8!!!

ich hänge sehr an dem rad!!!! es ist eine der ersten hardride säue die der JÜ geschweißt hat. das rad befand sich 10 jahre in meinem besitz.
für sachdienliche hinweise auf den verbleib des rades gibt es meinen dank und genug bier!
und der dieb sollte zuschauen, dass er mir nicht über den weg läuft!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## the_Shot (11. September 2012)

Mein Beileid Wolfi,

ich halte Augen und Ohren offen!
Vll. findet man es iwo wieder?! Solchen ***********n sollte man richtig die Fresse verbeulen!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (11. September 2012)

Nee oder


----------



## wolfi (11. September 2012)

doch leider 
und zu allem ärger hat der jü mir eben am telefon gesagt, dass die sennes frühestens nächstes frühjahr in serie geht...
sonne sch***!!!!!!


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. September 2012)

Hey Wolfi, grosser Mist das! Ich halte mal die Augen offen. Vllt. soll das Rad auch in Einzelteilen veramscht werden..... 
Hast ja auch an der Sau gehangen wie es scheint.


----------



## 107octane (11. September 2012)

Verdammte *******, das tut mir leid.

Wolfi, wie wär`s, wenn Du einen Flyer fertig machst, der ein Bild und die wichtigsten techn. Daten enthält. Den kannst Du dann in den hiesigen Bikeshops aufhängen. Ich weiss, es ist unwahrscheinlich, aber wenn es nicht das organisierte Verbrechen war, besteht immerhin die Möglichkeit, das die Wildsau irgendwann hier in der Gegend wieder auftaucht oder in Teilen zum Kauf angeboten wird.

Kopf hoch!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. September 2012)

oh f*ck 

die wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering, aber rund um lemgo halte ich die augen offen...


----------



## Flying_Elvis (12. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> doch leider
> und zu allem ärger hat der jü mir eben am telefon gesagt, dass die sennes frühestens nächstes frühjahr in serie geht...
> sonne sch***!!!!!!



Ich dachte du bekommst eins von seinen Prototypen.

Mann, nach 10 Jahren gehört die Sau zur Familie, Millionen von Kamelhaarflöhen sollen den A**** des Diebes heimsuchen.
Uns fällt sowieso jedes Alutech auf und der Besitzer wird angequatscht, also wir halten die Augen auf.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## remy10 (12. September 2012)

F**K tut mir echt leid.

Da bekommt man ja Angst. Muss man das Bike jetzt schon im Schuppen/Garage mit Maueranker und Kette festmachen oder es tatsächlich mit ans Bett nehmen.

Bei sowas platzt mir die Aorta. 

Werde die Augen offen halten; ist ja doch schon auffällig hier in der Gegend.


----------



## wolfi (12. September 2012)

moin,
erstmal vielen dank für die anteilname
@ andre: gute idee, werde ich heute abend machen!
@ thomas: für nen prototypen-tester bin ich zu schlecht und fahre zu selten um ordentliches feedback geben zu können. ich hätte den ersten serienrahmen mit nr 001 bekommen. aber nun muss ich mein konzept total neu überdenken. so ganz ohne bike..... geht nicht! und wenn ich jetzt neu kaufe, dann was ordentliches für die nächsten 10 jahre.
wann würde es dir mal passen zum probesitzen? ich habe das fanes in die engere wahl gezogen.
@ remy: der maueranker ist nicht soooo verkehrt...hätte ich den mal gehabt
viele grüsse
wolfi


----------



## nextfriday (12. September 2012)

Wir werden die Augen natürlich auch offen halten. Ist ja sehr auffällig die alte Wildsau.
Dem Dieb wünsche ich die Krätze an den Arsch und ganz kurze Arme, damit er sich nicht kratzen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (12. September 2012)

F*ck! 
Solche Leute sollte der Blitz beim Kacken treffen! 
Sollten alle mal ab und zu in der Bucht nach dem Rahmen gucken!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (12. September 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sollten alle mal ab und zu in der Bucht nach dem Rahmen gucken!


 

Und E-Bay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. September 2012)

Shit!
Werde in Porta auch die Augen offen halten.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (12. September 2012)

Och nee!Was fürn Mist. Gerade gepimpt. Das tut mir Leid Wolfi. Wenn ich den im Wald erwische, gibts es was an die Backe! Ich kenn Deinen Bock ja ganz gut und meine Ex- Laufräder auch Der wird hoffentlich keinen Spaß damit haben.........................

Rauch mal was schönes zur Entspannung
Gruß Jörg


----------



## wolfi (12. September 2012)

hi jörg,
die laufräder habe ich noch. da ich samstag mit dem bike in wibe war, hatte ich meinen dh-laufradsatz motiert. gustav m naben (hügi!) mit marvic 321 dh felgen und conti kaiser reifen.
alles sch****!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## poekelz (13. September 2012)

Schau dem nächst mal häufiger in der Bucht (Suchagenten), auch und vor allem nach den Teilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. September 2012)

Alter, es wird immer beschissener.. bisher hatte ich mein Bike in der Wohnung und ich weiß auch warum, von wegen Paranoia. Ab Oktober in ner neuen Wohnung, da muss es in die Garage.. ich hab jetzt schon Angst. Da werden wohl einige Sicherheitsmaßnahmen getroffen werden.

Ich halte die Augen offen und habs neben Dennis auch nochmal bei Facebook geteilt das Foto. Ebay und Co. halte ich im Auge soweit ich dran denke.


Wenn du den Aushang fertig hast kannst du ihn mir gerne per Mail oder so zuschicken, ich würd dann eben nach nebenan zu EgoSports gehen und ihm den geben.


----------



## poekelz (14. September 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Alter, es wird immer beschissener.. bisher hatte ich mein Bike in der Wohnung und ich weiß auch warum, von wegen Paranoia. Ab Oktober in ner neuen Wohnung, da muss es in die Garage.. ich hab jetzt schon Angst. Da werden wohl einige Sicherheitsmaßnahmen getroffen werden.



Mein Bock hängt auch im Haus (Hintereingang / Deele) aber trotzdem habe ich ein massives Stahlauge in der Wand und der Bock ist stehts mit einem 12mm Stahlseil und Abus-Schloss dran gesichert.

Da muss schon schweres Gerät ran um das "unautorisiert" zu öffnen.


----------



## wolfi (14. September 2012)

hi @ all!
mein nächstes bike wird definitiv auch an der wand festgekettet!!!
das hat nix mit paranoia zu tuen oder sonstwas.
mit meinem bike wurden in bielefeld in einer woche 3 hochwertige, freeride bzw. downhilllastige, räder gestohlen. letzte woche sind im bielefelder osten 2 norco-räder bemopst worden. der kripo-beamte der meinen fall betreut sagte, dass die räder von organisierten banden gezielt ausspioniert werden, im schnellzugriff entwendet und sofort per transporter vom tatort abtransportiert werden. kaum 24h später sind sie schon im osten und werden dort in dem boomenden bikemarkt angeboten.
die aufklärungsquote geht gen null.

also, holzauge sei wachsam!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## kris. (14. September 2012)

<verschwörungsmodus>
Da stecken bestimmt Jäger und Förster hinter..!
</verschwörungsmodus>

Viel Erfolg bei der Jagd, Wolfi!
Und natürlich allen anderen Betrfoffenen.


----------



## crossboss (14. September 2012)

"Schwarzwildjagt",


----------



## Flying_Elvis (14. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> hi @ all!
> mein nächstes bike wird definitiv auch an der wand festgekettet!!!
> das hat nix mit paranoia zu tuen oder sonstwas.
> mit meinem bike wurden in bielefeld in einer woche 3 hochwertige, freeride bzw. downhilllastige, räder gestohlen. letzte woche sind im bielefelder osten 2 norco-räder bemopst worden. der kripo-beamte der meinen fall betreut sagte, dass die räder von organisierten banden gezielt ausspioniert werden, im schnellzugriff entwendet und sofort per transporter vom tatort abtransportiert werden. kaum 24h später sind sie schon im osten und werden dort in dem boomenden bikemarkt angeboten.
> ...



S*****e, Sau 001 fährt dann jetzt wohl irgend ein Fretchen im Osten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. September 2012)

Wo wir bei dem Thema sind: Hat jemand von euch gute Erfahrungen mit Bike-Versicherung gemacht?

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das Internet das macht, aber just nachdem ich gestern diesen Thread gelesen hatte, flammte im Forum oben rechts auf einmal die gelbe Werbung für ARAG-Fahrradversicherungen auf, ohne Tageszeitklausel, weltweit, draußen wie drinnen usw.
Klar,  es gibt immer irgendwelche Haken bei sowas, deswegen frage ich hier einfach mal. Wer hat sein Bike versichert? Wer komplett, wer zu einem gewissen Preisanteil? Es scheint in dieser Welt ja scheinbar kein Weg mehr daran vorbeizuführen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. September 2012)

Ich hatte gerade das Thema im Bezug auf meine Hausratvers. Also ich fand es nicht lohnenswert. Bei Einbruchdiebstahl also so wie es bei Wolfi war oder wenn die Dir das Ding ausm Keller holen wird eh gezahlt. Bei einfachem Diebstahl, also das Rad steht im Garten oder an der Strasse wo es abgeschlossen sein muss brauchst Du schon ne Zusatversicherung. Die war doch recht teuer bei den zu versicherten Werten. Da der Fall bei mir so eh nicht eintritt das der Hobel an der Strasse steht z.B. konnte ich drauf verzichten.


----------



## kris. (14. September 2012)

Zu beachten bei solchen Versicherungen ist aber noch das die meist nur einen lächerlichen Betrag ersetzen. Viel mehr als Baumarkt-Fahrräder kenne die grauen Männer der Versicherungen nicht.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (15. September 2012)

Also ist der Hobel bei der Hausratsversicherung im Haus angeschlossen tatsÃ¤chlich der gesamte Preis des Rades im Spiel??

Bei ARAG konnte man z.B. in sonem Rechner den Neupreis des Rades eingeben, der dann ersetzt werden wÃ¼rde. Das wÃ¼rde bei mir dann aber auch stolze 18â¬ im Monat kosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (15. September 2012)

Nun ja, zwangsläufig muss ich mich ja jetzt damit beschäftigen. meine aktuelle versicherung zahlt 500  + 10%. punkt. signal iduna... und nun die ironie des schicksals: ich habe die hausrat vor einem monat zum quartalsende gekündigt. die neue hausrat versicherung ist günstiger und versichert fahrräder bis 2800 ! leider ist im moment noch die alte versicherung mein vertragspartner. das leben ist manchmal echt brutal.
egal!
mein neues rad wird soooo geil!

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (15. September 2012)

Na dann kannste dich ja pompös trösten lassen


----------

